# Les poupées gonflables et vous



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous&#8230; 

Suite aux passionnants sujets ouverts sur les chats et les chiens,

Je vous propose un sujet pour discuter de vos relations avec les poupées gonflables que vous en ayez ou pas&#8230; 

Il doit y avoir un peu plus de 20 millions de poupées gonflables en France&#8230; 

Quels sont vos préférées ?
En fonction de quels critères ?

Gentillesse, disponibilité, utilité, lavabilité, solidité des soudures etc&#8230;

Quels sont les inconvénients de certaines ? 
En fonction de quels critères ?

Fragilité, coût des rustines, non-sociabilité, allergies, consommables etc&#8230;

Perso je n'en ai pas mais, dans l'ensemble, j'ai de bons rapports avec celles que je côtoie&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2013)

Bah, ça change des animaux !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

ma femme me gonfle assez comme ça ....


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Septembre 2013)

j'ai des poupées gonflables de chiennes (de chattes aussi), ça compte ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2013)

Un jour une poupée m'a gonflé...
Elle a fini en porte-manteaux...


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2013)

Est-ce que les poupées gonflantes, ça compte ?
Et les poupées gonflées (au silicone) ?


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2013)

Attention vous allez aussi recevoir un MP du modérateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2013)

HA ! 
Mais on est pas du genre à se dégonfler au moindre coup de vent.


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> j'ai des poupées gonflables de chiennes (de chattes aussi), ça compte ?



Moi aussi mais la rondelle est un peu large


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

Ce sujet aurait pu s'avérer gonflant alors qu'il se révèle amusant  :love:


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi aussi mais la rondelle est un peu large&#8230;



Par ailleurs (non, pas là) , je vois que tu lui a fait enlever les griffes !!!  

Coquine... :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2013)

Au risque d'être gonflant, je vais rafaler en CdB :love:
Gonflé, non ? 

à ceux que j'ai pas pu bouler j'y ajoute de la douceur :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

les pates c'est comme les femmes au bout d'un moment ça gonfle


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La plupart des poupées gonflables ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : elles ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée!



Et c'est gonflant, non ? , lui aussi il est mal éduqué !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et c'est gonflant, non ? , lui aussi il est mal éduqué !


Pour sa santé mentale je crois qu'il a besoin d'un mois de vacances&#8230; Je lui fais une prescription&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Disons qu'elle risque d'éclater à force de s'empiffrer


----------



## legritch (16 Septembre 2013)

Les gonflables ça commence à me gonfler (haha) perso, alors je pense à d'autres genres de poupées.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (16 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkM-pGtCVrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (16 Septembre 2013)

A éviter, elles ont tendance à avoir des gaz.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2013)

Fichtre !
Ce sujet s'essouffle !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Fichtre !
> Ce sujet s'essouffle !



le souffle, c'est pas un truc répétitif ça ?


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un chien gonflable. J'en parle dans quel sujet ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> J'ai un chien gonflable. J'en parle dans quel sujet ?



tout dépend de vos relations :mouais:

attention, tout n'est pas accepté dans portfolio


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2013)

Vous la faites nettoyer à votre femme à chaque utilisation ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2013)

Ici !
le reste n'est qu'une redite d'un fil de photographe...

Cdt...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Un temps, j'étais très copain avec une bande de poupées gonflables. 

On avait même prévu de faire des tas de trucs ensemble. Mais on n'a jamais rien fait car elles se sont dégonflées, ces connes.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2013)

Quand j'étais plus jeune, ma poupée gonflable était entre mes mains, et se gonflait plus rapidement sans latex


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (17 Septembre 2013)

Je suis un homme-objet,
Un gros poupon gonflable
Un mutin gode-Mickey, une bouée désirable
Objet de complément pour les femmes insatiables
Un sujet d'agrément plein d'air et malléable
Je suis un homme-objet
Voyez mes attributs
Ils s'accordent au sujet
Au service des vertus

Soufflez que je vous dise :
« Vous me gonflez, mesdames ! »
Ma valve à votre bouche pour le plaisir des femmes
Je languis sur ma couche et m'offre à votre guise

Allongé sur la soie 
Dans un slip érotique
J'ai collé sur mon bras
Des poils noirs synthétiques.
Et le régime sensuel
Que je leur fais subir
Contente les femelles
Loin de les faire aigrir
Le travail à la chaîne
N'existe plus pour moi
J'étais un homme de peine 
Je deviens homme de joie

Je suis bête à pleurer... mais bête à plaisir
Homme fatal adulé, beau gosse à reliure
J'éteins les feux d'amour
Pompier sentimental 
Chacune à votre tour
Et même les infernales (bis)
Baudruche peu encombrante
Je me plie volontiers
A votre humeur changeante
A votre volonté.

Soufflez que je vous dise :
« Vous me gonflez, mesdames ! »
Ma valve à votre bouche pour le plaisir des femmes
Je languis sur ma couche et m'offre à votre guise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2013)

une poupée gonflable peut-elle avoir des gaz ?

j'attends vos copies...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (18 Septembre 2013)

Des gaz répétitifs ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Des gaz répétitifs ???



Comme les "touche ta..." ?

Exemple : touche ta teub !


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est fait !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est fait !



je peux aussi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je peux aussi ?



La tienne, bien sûr.


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je peux aussi ?



Je te préviens "ma teub" n'est pas gonflable, elle est gonflée !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te préviens "ma teub" n'est pas gonflable, elle est gonflée !



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est ergu qui va être vert !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ergu qui va être vert !



équipé comme il l'est , il aurait du le "sentir" venir

pouf pouf pouf


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

On avait dit pas le physique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ergu qui va être vert !



C'est sûr. Lui, au premier flood à caractère répétitif, il s'est fait jeter. Moi, j'en suis au 2e et toujours rien (mais je ne désespère pas ).


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr. Lui, au premier flood à caractère répétitif, il s'est fait jeter. Moi, j'en suis au 2e et toujours rien (mais je ne désespère pas ).



faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> On avait dit pas le physique !



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)



Ah, OKAAAAY !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah, OKAAAAY !



duckouille la fripouille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> duckouille la fripouille



Pour vous servir.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

ça tombe bien, j'ai une de ces dalles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

Bon, ptit louis, t'as vu ce qui t'attend ? 

t'es prêt ? 

tu te sens à la hauteur ? 

t'as chauffé tes _cojones_ ? 

bon 




on t'attend :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Pfff, ça me gonfle. 



_Allez, je me risque à un petit calembour. _


----------

